
Stop using Google trends - reitanqild
https://medium.com/@dannypage/stop-using-google-trends-a5014dd32588#.vcbggquvf
======
reitanqild
Case in point:

> It makes “The British are frantically Googling what the EU is, hours after
> voting to leave it” absurdly disingenuous without better numbers. Update:
> Remy Smith points out this out: The peak was merely ~1000 people! It’s
> ludicrous that so few people get turned into a massive story, but it
> underscores the need for context.

